# The Banana Splits Banana Buggy!



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Well, I finished my very first kit of the new year.
Or should I say 4 kits?
Either way, it took me long enough.

Here's the link,
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/bananabuggy/

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Very cool! Do you know what scale these are?

Cappy D


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love EM!!! I need to get these!!!
Oh oh CHUNGO!!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Those look great! I barely remember that show and never saw the original model. What size are they?


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.
The scale is, 1/25.

Mike


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I like it! They look good. I wish PL had reissued this kit.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great job!! They look fantastic! I purchased on of these at WF two years ago, and just recently noticed that it's missing the two control sticks. I am planning on going back this year and, if the guy is there, I'll try to arrange to get what I need.

Wayne


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I know it seems unlikely but I wonder if RC2 would remake this? It is a car.

How much does a mint sealed Aurora Banana Buggy go for?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

How many children can you spare ??


----------

